

Software Auditors Crack Down As Recession Bites - prat
http://www.eweekeurope.co.uk/news/software-auditors-crack-down-as-recession-bites-2970

======
makecheck
The other thing that happens in recessions is innovation. And some companies
will decide that it's easier to "roll their own" than put up with pushy
software providers.

Sure, in many cases, there may be legitimate license violations. But as the
article implies, if the provider is exploiting loopholes or basically showing
no compassion whatsoever in order to be paid, all they're really doing is
risking the loss of a customer.

------
dpritchett
These auditors are behind the times. My local utility surprised me with a
$3000 gas bill last year because my meter had apparently been broken for at
least 36 months. The whole process smacked of recession-driven auditing.

It's not illegal or even unethical but it sure left a sour taste in my mouth.

Edit: My utility company is a local monopoly that is heavily protected by the
city.

------
lutorm
Somehow this seems like another argument for free software...

